# Anne-Sophie Mutter: Favorite Works



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Ok. Here goes. I'm new here and searched the forum to see if this has been posted before and have not seen anything so here goes:

I've recently discovered Anne-Sophie Mutter and have really liked a lot of what I've heard from her. 
Would any of you share your favorite recording of hers? 
Only caveat, it would need to be something I could download.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Next summer a violin concerto dedicated to her by John Williams will be premiered. Their _Across the Stars _album (DG) is pretty great. I've had the pleasure to hear her play some if it live with the VPO in January.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Fabulin said:


> Next summer a violin concerto dedicated to her by John Williams will be premiered. Their _Across the Stars _album (DG) is pretty great. I've had the pleasure to hear her play some if it live with the VPO in January.


By next summer do you mean 2020 or 2021? That sounds interesting.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I can't say I've been particularly blown away by much of her playing, but I will say that her recording of the Berg violin concerto with Levine/Chicago just blew me away the other day and helped me understand the work.


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

Anne-Sophie's _Carmen-Fantasie_ album (with Levine and VPO) is one of my favorites I own by anybody. It's definitely in the Romantic style, but every track is very good to great--I especially like her recording of Sarasate's _Zigeunerweisen_.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I think when she's at it, she can create a mesmerizing intensity with an utterly beautiful sound.

Her Berg and Gubaidulina concertos are some of my favourite records.


----------



## Long02 (Jun 23, 2018)

I listened to several recordings on YouTube of Beethoven Works and the Violin Concerto and Triple Concertos were excellent. 
And for newer music the Across the Stars album was really awesome too.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> By next summer do you mean 2020 or 2021? That sounds interesting.


2021. She mentioned it ca. two months ago on a Bavarian TV station. Nothing else is known.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

I have almost all her recordings, she won me by the first recording I heard of her - Brahms/Violin Concerto/Karajan (she was 18 years old, I think).







I'm never disappointed by her performance (maybe little bit by her second Tchaikovsky recording), so I can recommend you any of her CDs (downloads). Last year I was at her concert in Bratislava, where she played Mozart's concertos nos. 3 - 5, so maybe I will pick up here her Mozart recording...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I just got Amazon Music today so I plan to listen to all these there. I appreciate the suggestions thus far folks!


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

And if you have a library card and online access to hoopla site, Mutter is well represented and free.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

All the above are excellent suggestions. I'd add some of her chamber work, especially her collaboration with Lambert Okris. The Brahms sonatas disc is gorgeous.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Vivaldi: four seasons with Karajan, that's about it.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Not a violinist I warm to, at least not in central repertoire works. And even her recording of Berg've very great concerto, which once stood out among few options, is bettered by quite a few others (by which I mean they get more out of it) - such as Faust and Zehetmair. Suk's recording is also one I would choose well ahead of Mutter's.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Long02 said:


> I listened to several recordings on YouTube of Beethoven Works and the Violin Concerto and Triple Concertos were excellent.
> And for newer music the Across the Stars album was really awesome too.


I listened to both recordings of the Triple concerto. I had never heard the piece before. Excellent. Thanks for the rec.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I enjoy these. Marvellous playing from a youngster (at the time!)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have just one CD which is the Rihm/Currier/Penderecki recording. I enjoy this one. I don't really collect violin soloist recordings.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Without a doubt, Penderecki's Violin Concerto no 2 (Metamorphosen). He composed it for her.















Followed by Berg.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Mutter lets her hair down and partys


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Going to agree with others and say Berg and Penderecki Metamorphosen. I remember liking her Mendelssohn w/ Karajan but it's been quite some time since I've heard it. 

@Allegro Con Brio, makes me happy to see you may be coming around on Berg's VC. It's an incredible work.


----------



## ZeR0 (Apr 7, 2020)

While I'm by no means very familiar with her, the recording of the Berg concerto is stupendous.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

Well, I like her because she champions modern works rather than staying in the comfort zone of old favorites. I think her Berg quite good and I have recordings of her doing Lutoslawski's Partita and Chain 2, Stravinsky's Concerto, Currier's Time Machines, and pieces by Rihm and Penderecki. And, of course, she pretty much owns In Tempus Praesens. I think she would take on pretty much anything.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

gregorx said:


> Well, I like her because she champions modern works rather than staying in the comfort zone of old favorites. I think her Berg quite good and I have recordings of her doing Lutoslawski's Partita and Chain 2, Stravinsky's Concerto, Currier's Time Machines, and pieces by Rihm and Penderecki. And, of course, she pretty much owns In Tempus Praesens. I think she would take on pretty much anything.


I absolutely agree with this!

I will give extra points to any classical musician that champions modern music.


----------

